# Salsa, Bachata, Kizomba in RAK?



## wanderingsalsero (May 7, 2013)

I'm a guy....just now arriving from Manila to work here in RAK. I'll probably be hanging around RAK a lot because I don't yet have my own transportation so I'm wondering if there's any Salsa, or Bachata, or perhaps even Casino Rueda going on here.

If there's not, I'd love to start a self-study/social group that could get together to socialize and practice different patterns. Or maybe we could get in our practice here in RAK during the week and then go into Dubai and hit the clubs as a group.

I used to teach these styles back in the US so I can teach up to a good intermediate level.... for free of course. I just love dancing. Plus, I have lots of great instructional videos I could share and there's also plenty of good videos we could learn from on YouTube. 

Dancing is pretty much the primary thing I do for fun...when I can find partners and spots to do it in. It would be great if we could find a hangout that would let up bring our own music on evenings during the week....or weekend.

Regards,
Art


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ! I'm going to move your post over to the UAE part of the forum, as it primarily concerns RAK. 

There used to be a salsa night with classes etc at the Hilton hotel, but that was a while back, not sure if that's still going on....


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi wanderingsalsero, 

You could try to post your inquiry on the RAK expats on Google group for more feedback or suggestion. You will also find some dance studios in there as well. 

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/rak-expats 

Cheers!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

earthworm88 said:


> Hi wanderingsalsero,
> 
> You could try to post your inquiry on the RAK expats on Google group for more feedback or suggestion. You will also find some dance studios in there as well.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, after having spent 3 years in RAK, I find out about this now ! Only problem is, I moved to Dubai this past week ... ironical no?? lol


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Wonderful, after having spent 3 years in RAK, I find out about this now ! Only problem is, I moved to Dubai this past week ... ironical no?? lol


Saraswat, don't tell me you had decided to leave the peaceful RAK to join the rat race down the road?  

Anyways, enjoy your new home in Dubai and don't get stuck in traffic often 

Cheers!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

earthworm88 said:


> Saraswat, don't tell me you had decided to leave the peaceful RAK to join the rat race down the road?
> 
> Anyways, enjoy your new home in Dubai and don't get stuck in traffic often
> 
> Cheers!


Hey buddy! Saw your post late. Yeah tell me about it !! Really missing that peace and quiet, but Dubai's where I ended up. 

Still come down to RAK often enough, to relax


----------

